# polaris 700



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

just lately i've had a problem with my 700 staying at idle (not an efi) when i start it. i have checked the air filters and they are clean. is there an inherent problem with cable adjustments or jet screws backing out on these units? has anyone else run into this problem? i guess i should consider myself lucky because this is the only problem i've had with it and i got in 4/06/04 it now has just over 2k miles on it


----------



## benster (Jul 31, 2006)

I have an 02 and when I have had that problem a new spark plug seems to do the trick.


----------



## GADWALL21 (Feb 23, 2008)

I had this exact problem with my 03 400 sportsman. Talked to a helpfull person in Linwood at the Polaris shop and found out that this is quite common. Supposedly most dealerships don't set the bikes up properly and most guys will change spark plugs or start monkeying with the carb. My machine has a linkage adjustment on top of the handlebar. Pull the 2 rubber boots apart and you can add more tension to your cable. Be forewarned that if you adjust it to far when you go to make a turn it might idle up higher from to much tension:yikes:. Mine runs better now than the day I bought it.Hope this helps.


----------



## Dasher (Jan 12, 2004)

Check to make sure that you have adequate spark at idle. Weak spark could cause the condition. A spark plug is cheap. If you have proper spark in the cylinder than I believe it would be fuel condition. Check for proper flow at fuel filter. Restricted flow at idle means not enough fuel in combustion camber to ignite. How old is the fuel? Water in fuel?? Water in fuel changes the burn point (not enough octane to burn on low RPM due to dilution). Once your moving your dumping more fuel into the chamber thus you have enough to ignite to force piston down. Always, check air flow for restrictions. Also, since atv bought in 04 it may be time to have the carb rebuilt. Could have deposits, grim build up, possible varnish, etc. A carb rebuilt can do wonders. Air, fuel and spark would be the main things to check. Good luck


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If your not already, throw some seafoam in the tank every time you fuel up....it's good stuff. Fuel stabilizer and carb cleaner etc. Use it in all my gas powered toys/tools including the quad.


----------



## WhitetailCountryboy (Oct 25, 2005)

Swamp Monster said:


> If your not already, throw some seafoam in the tank every time you fuel up....it's good stuff. Fuel stabilizer and carb cleaner etc. Use it in all my gas powered toys/tools including the quad.


 

Seafoam been along for a longtime and it works great it gas and ya can also put it in oil to reduce oilsludge


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

GADWALL21 said:


> I had this exact problem with my 03 400 sportsman. Talked to a helpfull person in Linwood at the Polaris shop and found out that this is quite common. Supposedly most dealerships don't set the bikes up properly and most guys will change spark plugs or start monkeying with the carb. My machine has a linkage adjustment on top of the handlebar. Pull the 2 rubber boots apart and you can add more tension to your cable. Be forewarned that if you adjust it to far when you go to make a turn it might idle up higher from to much tension:yikes:. Mine runs better now than the day I bought it.Hope this helps.


thanks to all of you first off. i did the adjustment on the cable and it did the trick!!!!! then i went and changed the spark plugs:rant::rant: you just have to love those enginers:rant:i thought the right hand side was bad untiil i MEET MR. LEFT SIDE:rant::rant: SO FAR CHANGING THE PLUGS is by far the worse thing one has to do on that 700 sportsman model. i am not sure but i would be willing to bet that re doing the rear brakes will be easier the changing the plugs and thats next. anyone ever change the rear brakes on a 700 sportsman????? i would believe it would be basically the same as a car, which i have done way to many of to mention.:lol:
once again thanks to all


----------

